# msu fertilizer ppm help, please



## likespaphs (Nov 12, 2010)

hi
does anyone know how many ppm of nitrogen msu formula for tap water at the recommended 1 tsp per gallon?
thanks


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Nov 12, 2010)

Check with Ray.


----------



## Rick (Nov 12, 2010)

Depending on who's formulation, I think it should be about 200 ppm at 1tsp.

But Ray probably recites these numbers in his sleep!!


----------



## Ray (Nov 12, 2010)

You guys kill me. (And apparently have me nailed pretty good, too).

If you read the original article in the AOS mag, they recommended 125 ppm N for "continuous feeding".

The simple calculation is 10/%N on label = tsp/gal for 125 ppm N. 10/19 is about a half teaspoon per gallon, so your 1 tsp would be about 238 ppm N.

The label says 1 tsp/gal is 200 ppm N, but they equate 4g to one tsp, and I think that's low.


----------



## Ernie (Nov 12, 2010)

There's also a handy ppm calculator... on Ray's web site. Awesome resource!!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 13, 2010)

MSU Formula and information


----------

